# Craft fairs 2014



## elmtree (Jan 29, 2014)

I was asked to do the three craft fairs I did during the holiday season last year. I haven't a clue how to find more for this year! Can anyone point the way? My products are super popular here and I'm selling a lot locally but I want to be able to do more at fairs and such. Thanks!!


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman (Jan 30, 2014)

Have you tried a simple Google (or other search engine!) search for craft fairs in your area?  They should be advertising and will likely have a contact method for vendors.

Plus, do you have contact information for the 3 you did last year?  Drop them a line if you fancy going back this year.........


----------



## shunt2011 (Jan 30, 2014)

Craftlister, Festivalnet.com are two I've used.


----------



## elmtree (Jan 30, 2014)

Yes Ive looked at those sites. I was hoping to be able to avoid the cost of those types of sites but I guess I'll have to suck it up. And yes, I'm already booked for the three I did last year.


----------



## shunt2011 (Jan 30, 2014)

You don't necessarily have to sign up for them.  What I've done is find the shows there and then google to see if I can find the show information.  It's actually worked quite well for a lot of them.


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman (Jan 30, 2014)

It works - I just googled Craft Fairs Nebraska and found a lot of info.  One site would only give contact info to subscribers but the fair (Just for her - sounds like a possibility!) has a website with all the information.

Score!

But I'm not in Nebraska.  I would do an example for you but don't know where you are


----------



## elmtree (Jan 30, 2014)

The Efficacious Gentleman said:


> It works - I just googled Craft Fairs Nebraska and found a lot of info.  One site would only give contact info to subscribers but the fair (Just for her - sounds like a possibility!) has a website with all the information.
> 
> Score!
> 
> But I'm not in Nebraska.  I would do an example for you but don't know where you are




True true. I did do this once. I spose I will have to stop making soap for a few hours and surf the web. *sigh*. Lol. Have you participated in any of these shows you have found? I'm also very curious as to how you step up from 3-4 hundred people fairs to 1k or more people fairs. How do you get into the juried fairs if you've only done a few? Will they give you a chance?


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman (Jan 30, 2014)

I live in Europe, so I just picked Nebraska because of Penny from the Big Bang Theory!  Men, eh?


----------



## Saponista (Feb 2, 2014)

I made my husband take me to the Cheesecake Factory last time we were in America because I love Big Bang theory too


----------



## Jeanea (Feb 2, 2014)

I used to do shows and I found that out helps to network while at the shows. Become friends with those running them so you be put on there list when new events come up. There are also groups on Facebook just for this. Networking is the key. I found doing Google searches just was not enough.


----------



## elmtree (Feb 3, 2014)

Jeanea said:


> I used to do shows and I found that out helps to network while at the shows. Become friends with those running them so you be put on there list when new events come up. There are also groups on Facebook just for this. Networking is the key. I found doing Google searches just was not enough.




Thank you Jeanea! I will check out Facebook and the like.


----------

